# PSA - Ticketing in Diablo for stop signs



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Local sheriff patrolling and stopping riders for not heeding stop signs. Depending on the officer, he may be OK with a track stand, another may require a foot. There's lots of drama in that community about cyclists. Take the couple of seconds and chill out. 
We got lucky with a warning and some lecturing. He was cool but had some good points.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I had heard about this some months ago. Noticed the other day that they put gravel down on the access trail in an attempt to make it harder to traverse on bicycle.

So what were his good points? I hope he is also ticketing the self-important whiny residents who roll through the stop signs and speed in their own neighborhood. 
Perhaps the residents should lobby for a bike trail along Diablo rd so that cyclist don't have to use their neighborhood as a safer way to access the mountain


.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

There are some riders that don't even make an attempt to slow down for stop signs. I usually get down to sub-5 MPH, and carefully look before crossing. A ticketing effort of those riders doing slow rolling stops would do nothing for safety.

I'm getting less and less patience for making a left hand turn at stoplights. It is nearly impossible to trigger the lights, so if it is safe to cross, I go ahead. If they really want me to wait for the lights, then they'll put in a trigger method that I can use.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I track stand... looks like I have to put a foot down now..


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Is this is on Diablo itself or in the subdivision below the south gate entrance?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

ericm979 said:


> Is this is on Diablo itself or in the subdivision below the south gate entrance?


it's the housing area by Diablo country club... that's hole in the wall shortcut approach to south gate.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

MoPho said:


> So what were his good points? I hope he is also ticketing the self-important whiny residents who roll through the stop signs and speed in their own neighborhood.


^^^ This

I get really sick of being lectured about how riders never stop at stop signs and then watching 90% of the drivers in my neighborhood roll through stop signs themselves and not even pretend to stop when they turn right on a red.


----------



## jim brewer (Nov 24, 2012)

I was under the impression that California allowed rolling stops. Just a quirk in their traffic laws like allowing motorcyclists to split lanes. True? If so, how does this apply to bicyclists?

In a residential neighborhood I slow down under 5 mph then roll through, assuming there's not traffic. My visibility and aural advantages are so much greater than a driver's I don't see the harm. Especially because my community uses stop signs for speed control, a traffic control faux-pas.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

jim brewer said:


> I was under the impression that California allowed rolling stops. Just a quirk in their traffic laws like allowing motorcyclists to split lanes. True? If so, how does this apply to bicyclists?
> 
> In a residential neighborhood I slow down under 5 mph then roll through, assuming there's not traffic. My visibility and aural advantages are so much greater than a driver's I don't see the harm. Especially because my community uses stop signs for speed control, a traffic control faux-pas.


only when turning right you can do the roll. ( at some intersections)


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> it's the housing area by Diablo country club... that's hole in the wall shortcut approach to south gate.


And those are technically private roads.
I just take the outside road and avoid dramas all together. You might argue it is less safe until one day they can add a bike lane, but over all it doesn't compare with the vehicle encounters on the mountain itself.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

PoorCyclist said:


> And those are technically private roads.
> I just take the outside road and avoid dramas all together. You might argue it is less safe until one day they can add a bike lane, but over all it doesn't compare with the vehicle encounters on the mountain itself.


no it's not a gated community or anything so it's fair game... I've only used it once just to see. I don't mind the outside road since I am coming from the eastside anyways.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> only when turning right you can do the roll. ( at some intersections)


California does not allow rolling stops anywhere where a stop is required. I don't see where you got this "only when turning right" bit. Care to elaborate?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

AndreyT said:


> California does not allow rolling stops anywhere where a stop is required. I don't see where you got this "only when turning right" bit. Care to elaborate?


google it


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> google it


Google _what_ exactly? Googling for "california rolling stop" or "california rolling stop legal" does not produce anything that would confirm your assertion.

And it can't . Your assertion is false. One more time: California does not allow rolling stops where a stop is required. In any location with an explicit or implied "stop" requirement, a full stop is always required by the law. Period.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

there are intersections that have a right turn lane and I think I remember the traffic light has to be on left, not the right..that is considered a yield intersection.. you call roll through those. Does not apply to the Diablo neighborhood obviously since I've ridden there. We can mince words about it being an "intersection" but I have one of these right around the corner from my neighborhood. We don't have to stop even on a red. You are right about anywhere a stop is "required".. no argument there.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> there are intersections that have a right turn lane and I think I remember the traffic light has to be on left, not the right..that is considered a yield intersection.. you call roll through those. Does not apply to the Diablo neighborhood obviously since I've ridden there. We can mince words about it being an "intersection" but I have one of these right around the corner from my neighborhood. We don't have to stop even on a red. You are right about anywhere a stop is "required".. no argument there.


No you DO have to stop on RED and yield to the lanes that have a green light. If there are no cars coming you can then proceed after stopping and yielding. I'm going to guess you are talking about where there is an island that separates the right turn and or there is a median onto the road you are turning and you have a yield sign. You shouldn't call it a "rolling stop" its yielding the right of way and you do not have the right of way so if you are involved in an accident it is your fault.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> there are intersections that have a right turn lane and I think I remember the traffic light has to be on left, not the right..that is considered a yield intersection.. you call roll through those.


You are absolutely right, a dedicated right turn lane (separated from the intersection by an island) implies a "yield", not a "stop" (unless a dedicated stop light or stop sign is posted for that lane). Albeit this matter used to be confusing even for traffic cops and judges, until additional guidance was released relatively recently. However, as you also noted, since "stop" is not implied there, it is not an example of a situation when one is allowed "to roll through a stop".


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

spdntrxi said:


> there are intersections that have a right turn lane and I think I remember the traffic light has to be on left, not the right..that is considered a yield intersection.. you call roll through those. Does not apply to the Diablo neighborhood obviously since I've ridden there. We can mince words about it being an "intersection" but I have one of these right around the corner from my neighborhood. *We don't have to stop even on a red.* You are right about anywhere a stop is "required".. no argument there.


You are wrong.

California Driver Handbook

Solid Red– A red signal light means "STOP." *You can make a right turn against a red light after you stop then yield to pedestrians, bicyclists, and vehicles close enough to be a hazard.* Make the right turn only when it is safe. Do not turn if a "NO TURN ON RED" sign is posted.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*$280!!!*



w-g said:


> Local sheriff patrolling and stopping riders for not heeding stop signs. Depending on the officer, he may be OK with a track stand, another may require a foot. There's lots of drama in that community about cyclists. Take the couple of seconds and chill out.
> We got lucky with a warning and some lecturing. He was cool but had some good points.


I got a ticket there about a year ago for rolling a stop sign. Officers car hidden in driveway he was behind a bush. No other traffic or pedestrians around


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It's hard to know who to be more worried about:

Those who know the rules of the road and choose not to follow them
Those who don't know the rules of the road and break them unknowingly

Actually, I think the latter category are just as common and frequently more dangerous (less predictable).


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

PoorCyclist said:


> And those are technically private roads.
> I just take the outside road and avoid dramas all together. You might argue it is less safe until one day they can add a bike lane, but over all it doesn't compare with the vehicle encounters on the mountain itself.



The difference is that on Diablo Rd there is way more traffic and the vehicles are traveling much faster, buzzing you from behind and there is no shoulder to move over to and many of the corners are blind, so it makes for a very uncomfortable ride. On the mountain there is less traffic, they are moving slow, and the usual issue is from people passing uphill cyclists when you are traveling down, so at least you can see it coming and take evasive action if necessary 
I was up there today, saw two slow moving cars the whole time on the mountain. On the other hand, I got buzzed by a good 10-15 speeding cars on Diablo rd.


----------

